# Puma Compressor



## dbhost

Good review. Thanks!


----------



## randi

Great review Ray.

I hope you understand the risk of failure over time in your PVC piped air system.

Does your shop see low temps as well? (Wisconsin)
If so thats another thing to worry about with the pvc.

I would not recommend piping your air system with PVC.
http://www.lni.wa.gov/Safety/Basics/HazAlerts/902.asp


----------



## b2rtch

Ray, Thank you for the review.
The code does not apply to your private shop but , by law , in a public place you cannot use PVC for air line or for any other gas.
PVC suddenly chatters without warning sending glass like pieces all over the place.
PVC is to be used only for water.
I also use PVC for airline ( I found out about the issue after I installed them ) but my air lines are in the attic and in the walls, they are not exposed. Yet in reality I should replace them with 3/4" copper tubing


----------



## Raymond

Thanks for the tips, I will replace as time and money allows. The pipe that I bought is rated to 400 PSI. That is why I thought it would be safe. I figured a failure point might be the connectors. I will look into galvanized or black steal pipe. Copper would be very expensive around here. My lines run inbetween the floor joists so I could cover the joist with plywood, there by boxing in the pipe.


----------



## nightdiver5

Ray,
My old Campbell Hausfeld finally went kaput. I've been looking at new compressors and the 5020VP sounds nice, but I'm very limiited on the width I can use. I've gotten three different answers on the outside wheel to wheel width of the Puma 5020VP. Can I ask what that dimension is? Thanks
Jeff


----------

